# Successful FET after successful ICSI?



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi 

Just wondering the rates of success other have had with FET following successful IVF/ICSI. How many FET did you have to have a sibling? Did you end up having a fresh cycle?

We were blessed with DS2 thankfully after our first cycle of ICSI. We were also lucky to have 7 embryos to freeze. At the time I wasn't thinking about the possibility of using them for a sibling. We froze them with the thought that our first cycle may fail. Once DS arrived I really didn't think we would like to try for anymore after all we went through but recently all I can think about is our frosties and thinking of trying a FET next year. I'm not planning a time to start for definite as I'm still breastfeeding and in no hurry to stop as enjoying every minute of our DS2. Feel guilty though wanting more after already being blessed as well as feeling petrified of failure or loss after previous losses. Any other ladies out there feeling the same or been through successful FET after successful ISCI?

Lollie xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Lollie,

I'm in the same place at the mo.

We had our lb after our first go at ICSI and we have 2 blasts in the freezer....
We are now starting to think of trying for another but I'm having the same worries as you. Feeling guilty for wanting to try again as i keep thinking all my time should be spent loving and caring for my lb (and like you i am still BF) but then feeling guilty for not trying again as i want my lb to have a sibling...
We only have two frozen and I'm not even a 100% sure if they will do FET with only two at the risk that neither survive the thaw. 
We do have a consultation booked for the 22nd Nov to discuss our options, we are not wanting to start until next year but i felt i needed to prep myself for what lays ahead.

You have a great amount of eggs frozen, which is great. Would you consider having two put back this time?

So many questions i feel i need to ask, even though i have been through ICSI before FET seems so different.

I'm also feeling more scared this time round as i DO know what will happen... eg Injections/ET. I'm the kind of person that deals better not knowing...

It feels good to be able to write the above, like a weight of my shoulder.

If you feel you want to chat, just let me know   

Carey xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Carey

Thank you so much for your reply to my post. I was beginning to think I was alone in feeling like this.

Great news you have your Consultation booked. Please let me know how it goes and what the doctor says. I think I'm going to wait until our LO stops BF and then book up but I'm hoping we could think about trying April next year but will let the LO decide that I think. Hoping he will self wean. Finding stopping hard  

I too have many questions.  I will only have two put back if the clinic recommend it. When we did our cycle they advised that they would only put back one if the quality was good so that would be what we hope for again. 

I really can't stop thinking about our embryos though and trying again. Such a mix of emotions right now.

Keep in touch.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Lollie,
Hope u have had a good wkend.

Your not alone... Trust me. 
My lb self weaned himself of during the say we just do a bedtime feed but i so dont want to stop either. I was given a little tip the other day.... Feed the feed ur givin like its the last, make it special as u never now when they may self wean  

The question of one or two being put back is still not 100% for us, id love to have both put back resulting in a healthy twin pregnancy but the thought of something going wrong is to much to bare... So if I'm honest we wld prob just do one.

Im getting a little nervous about our consultation on Friday, i will update when we now more. 
Im sure for u April will soon come round x

Tale care xxx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Carey

I had a lovely weekend thank you  how was yours?

My LO has night weaned. He nurses first thing in the morning and last thing in the evening. He's on and off during the day really. I love the time I have nursing with him and definitely feed every feeds likes it's the last. It's so precious.

I agree with you and am also not 100% on transferring two as I think I would be a nervous wreck having a twin high risk pregnancy. My clinic advised during our last cycle that if they only recommend transferring one it means it's good news as it would be one of high quality. If they recommend two it means they are not so good so I'm guessing they will play it by ear for a FET.

Looking forward to hearing how your consultation goes on Friday  Exciting to think you could be doing FET really soon!!!

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Lollie, 
Hope u are ok & have had a good wkend.
We had our appt fri and the consultant said the eggs that are frozen r good quality 4ab & 3bb. Going to thaw both to see what they thaw like then put best one back. Got to call them on the 1st day of the cycle we want to start on, so early part of next year. Having two scans at wymondham then ET at cambridge. Can either have injections or spray for 2 or 3 wks then tablets for a further 2. Had to go through all the pAper work again..... But feeling quiet positive. Seems to me u xan have a FET quiet quickly, as he said i cld start with my nxt bleed being this wk!!!! Thats to soon for us tho.
I am kicking my self tho as i forgot to ask if i 100% needed to stop breast feeding, will have to give them a call and ask.

Take care
Love carey xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Carey

I had a lovely weekend, thank you! Hope you did too!! 

How exciting  so pleased all went well and great news that you're set and ready to go whenever is best for you! I imagine its tempting to get going immediately eeek!! When are you thinking of getting started? 

Are you going to go for the spray or injections? I suffer with sinusitis and allergies so I think if I got that while using the spray it would make me worry it wasn't going to work. I used injections with our fresh cycle so think I might stick with what I know.

I haven't had a period yet?!? When did yours return? Let me know what they say regarding breastfeeding when you find out? It would defiantly influence my decision on when we might get started. That's if my period returns while still breastfeeding! 

Did you have to have anymore blood tests? When I spoke yo my clinic I was advised I needed to do them the cycle before we book our Consultation. Wasn't sure if it's something all clinics do? 

So you will have sET? Was that the consultants recommendation?  

Keep me posted  

Love Lollie xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,
Glad u had a good weekend. We also had a good one, thank u. Busy starting the Christmas shopping...... 

It all feels so strange to start thinking about treatment again. Appt went more smoothly than I'd imagined it would. I think the consultant thought we were going to start this week!!!! Then he mentioned as Christmas was coming up it may be awkward with clinic closure. Think weY start with either dec or jam cycle. Although it mean ET would closely clash with my lb birthday.

As much as I hate injections I Think I'd go with the injections again as I'd be worrying is not sniffed enough of the spray 😀 it's one less worry I think, as we know what is coming with the injections 😀

I didn't get period back until about a year, but it was strange the first few times as nothing like old periods. They have only now become regular again. I did tell the consultant I was still feeding once a day and he didn't say anything but still will call them and I will let u know. So don't want to end our bf journey just yet 😢

Yes we did have to have updated blood tests, hep B, hep C, HIV, Rubella. We had them done about two weeks ago. We managed to get the done by our doctor so we didn't get charged for them, worth looking into as it would have cost an extra £300 to have done at the clinic. 

We will have both eggs thawed and if one looks better than other we will just have that one back, if both are not great we will have both back in, consultant said its best to thaw both as them u can chose the best and u can always re freeze them, which I didn't know.....

Are u temped to have it consultation soon so u know the plan of action?

Have a Good week,
Chat soon
Love Carey xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi

Wow January will soon be here to get going? It might be good to have transfer around your lb birthday? It will give you something to keep you busy during the dreaded wait!?!

I keep feeling pre-menstrual each month but not had a bleed yet. Have been bf 13 months now so thinking it should be here soon. I dreamt I came on last night lol so maybe a premonition that it's on its way. I think once it arrives it'll make me want to look into booking a consultation! I have been writing my list of questions ready in the hope I cover everything that I think of before then. My OH also won't consider a consultation this side of Xmas  

I will definitely ask my GP about doing my bloodwork. I'm sure my clinic want me to retake all the hormone ones as well so the cost will add up!    

Great they can thaw both and re freeze the one they don't use. That was one of my questions answered!

I'm excited for you to think you will be getting started soon! I have a good feeling   

Love and hugs  

Lollie xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

I just read this thread with interest as I'm planning a FET cycle having had success with my first round of IVF.  I saw a couple of questions re bf.  I had to stop at 22 months as I had a hysterosalpingogram to check my womb as dd was born by caesarian.  The doctor said I had to stop bf due to the drugs for my procedure, she also advised that I stop bf three months before tx due to the risk of bf suppressing natural hormones and ovulation.

My FET booking appointment is December 18, can't wait 

Hope you're doing well xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies  

Hope you're both having a lovely weekend!

Betsy, so exciting that you're soon to be starting FET! I think I'm going to be quite a while behind you both. I had a feeling you need to of stopped BF before FET. My periods still haven't returned anyway so starting in April is looking less likely! Let us know how your appointment goes on the 18th!

Love to you both  xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies, can I join yous. I am going for fet in January, prostap on the 23rd of this month. I have 4 frosties after my last ec in which I now have a 5 month old son, I no it sounds crazy but I just cant leave the frosties thinking what could come of them. I never though I would be rushing back so soon to have more treatment. xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

How are you?

Hey naddie! Of course you can join us  the more the merrier!.........I can relate to you go for FET so soon and if I could I would be too. I think about our frosties every day. We were thinking of going for FET in April but I can't see it now. DS showing no signs of weaning from BF and no sign of my cycle returning in time. I'm not in a major hurray and am happy for DS to help decide when we might try lol but I know if I had the chance to go sooner I would be! I'm excited for you to be starting so soon! Let us know how it's going and will be hoping for a BFP for you  

Love to you all

Lollie xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies.

Sorry for late reply..... things have been abit hectic with my life at the mo.

Welcome to Betsy and Naddie  

I hope your appt goes well on the 18th Betsy, my consultant said as my lb is on feeding once a day and my periods have returned it shouldn't be OK to go ahead with a FET when we are ready. x

Naddie - You are a little crazy   but i would have tried alot sooner if we would have had the money to do so. Hope your appt goes well on 23rd of this month. x
x

Lollie - How are you? Did you manage to have a chat with your doctor re blood tests? No sigh of ur AF as yet? Keep that list of yours close by and hopefully you will go for a consultation early in the new year, so exciting for you   Like you i also had a good feeling about my up and coming treatment with ET being close to me lb birthday. fingers crossed xx

AFM - We've had abit of a set back, with finding the money we need for FET. Our car has just cost us about £600 which has eaten into the ivf funds   Its made me wonder if we have chosen the right time or not.... hate having negative thoughts.

Sending you all lots of  
Carey xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hey Ladies

Hope all s well  

Sorry for the late reply. I haven't had chance to actually sit and write a reply. Been so busy! 

Betsy how was your appointment on the 18th? Hope all went well. Looking forward to hearing all about it! 

Carey I'm well thank you. Still no sign of AF so I don't think we'll be booking our consultation anytime soon. We have decided to wait until AF returns and take it from there so I haven't spoken to my doctor about blood tests or anything yet. Will see what is happening in the new year! DS still BF and can't see him stopping anytime soon. Just taking it gently for now as not in a rush. I just know as soon as I'm able to I will want to get the ball rolling! 

Are you having medicated or natural FET? I wonder if that has anything to do with BF and FET? 

How's things after your set back? I hope it's all working out! Big hugs.

Naddie not long until your appointment! Hope all goes well. Be sure to let us know!

Love n hugs to you all xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

Lollie - sounds like a good plan to wait for AF to return, sounds like ds likes to bf, my dd was the same 

Carey sorry to hear about your car :-( hope it's fixed now so you can start planning tx soon xx

Naddie wow you're a fast planner 

Afm my appt went well, I'm doing a medicated cycle as I've been getting some late cycle spotting which may indicate I'm not ovulating.  As medicated is not much more expensive than natural (under £200 including drugs) I thought I may as well go for it rather than risk having to abandon a natural cycle.  so my cycle starts on 10 Jan 

Betsy x


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

Hope you had a lovely weekend and are all ready for Christmas!

Betsy how exciting that your cycle is starting on the 10th of January! That'll soon be here eeeek! How are you feeling about starting? 

I can't beleive how inexpensive a FET is!?! Is that £200.00 for everything? Our clinic charges over £900 for FET and then extra for the drugs!

Yes DS really enjoys BF. I try to offer milk in a cup or bottle. Sometimes he will drink it other times not but even if he does he still wants to BF lol. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

Lollie sorry it's £200 more for a medicated FET versus natural, it's £1k for the cycle plus £100 for drugs vs £900 for natural.  I am excited, though with all the Xmas chocs and biscuits it's not the ideal time to get healthy...

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies, I hope you are all well and super excited about enjoying Christmas with your little ones.  

Sometimes I think I am crazy going for another go so soon after having my LB, but if I don't do it now, I probably wont do it at all, (40 next week   )

Carey, this FET isn't costing us anything, it was part of the ICSI package, although we didn't know that till we went for our consultation, so that's a bonus  

Betsy you and I will be on that roller coaster ride together, I get my down reg injection tomorrow, natural FET, my AF's are as regular as clockwork.

Lottie, I mind when I had my first daughter, nearly 16 years ago, (natural) I didn't want anymore children, I always thought I couldn't love another baby as much as I loved her, how wrong I was. Now I am desperate to have another. We will keep going till we have used our frozen embies, but we don't plan another ICSI. Have you been for a talk with your consultant yet?

I am having 2 embies put back if we are lucky enuff that they thaw well. My last pregnancy was a twin, but we lost one at 12 wks. My consultant tells me the success rate for me is 10/15%, quite low, but says I am a good candidate., and the chances if one attaches, then they both will, but its a risk we are willing to take, I think, lol.


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a ovely Christmas with your families and hope no one was affected by the awful wind and rain! 

Naddie Happy Birthday  I really don't think you are crazy starting so soon. Believe me if my periods had returned I would be wanting to get started too! How are you feeling after your DR injection? Please let us know how you are getting on. How many frosties do you have? Hoping of course you are successful with this FET and can save the others for more siblings  

Betsy hope you enjoyed your Christmas Choccies  Only 8 more sleeps until you start your cycle! How are you feeling? 

Carey how are you doing after your financial setback? Really hope things are sorting out for you. We seem to be forever having financial setbacks and I always worry about things going wrong financially when we are ready to start treatment. 

Well, still no AF for me lol. DS has been poorly so has been constantly wanting to nurse so I've not felt comfortable pushing him to wean. He's 14 months and I'm saying 18 months is when I would like to finish BF but who knows how I will feel once we get there! 

Happy New year to you all ladies. I'm sure 2014 will bring our little thread lots of luck in the way of BFPs, healthy pregnancies and healthy bubbas  so excited for you all!! Hoping I won't be that far behind you all.

Love and hugs xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Just want to take 5 mins to wish you all a happy new year, with lots of luck and happiness xx
Hope u all had a fab christmas too xx

Lollie -  how r u? Sorry to hear ur lo is poorly   how will be be celebrating tonight? We have family over to us, that way our lb can go to bed.
Its been a hard week for me... My period came on the 27th but i just didn't feel ready to start treatment, i called the clinic and they told me as its a medicated cycle i need to have stopped feeding my lb which made me feel so sad, i cried to my hubby as its me who is t ready to stop. Ive decided to wean him over the next month and start next cycle. Ive bf for 23 mths so feel proud to have been able to do that. Feeling abit more positive about it now so fingers crossed xx 
Ur doing a fab job with bf too, ur AF will arrive when u least expect it and u can do ur fet.... Exciting thought xx

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Hope yous all had a lovely time last nite  

Sober household in here today, think we have consumed enough over the last week, between Christmas and my birthday. Clean slate and the start of some healthy living, well after I have my dads steak pie today lol. 

Aww Lollie, I hope your little one gets better soon, nothing worst. I was never aware that feeding your babies would have an affect on your AF. Carey everything will fall into place for you just shortly, you have done very well to feed your liitle one for so long, I never fed any my kids   

I have had no effects from my DR and AF started yesterday, so I will probably be back into the hosp on Friday for a scan. I had to attend the hospital on Monday for a scan, as my consultant wouldn't go ahead with treatment until he know my section scan would hold another pregnancy,(3 previous sections) so good news there, all is good. I have 4 frosties, and thawing 2 at a time till we get the best ones, they are day 3 embies, and will go to blast before ET, hoping they survive. 

Hope all you ladies are feeling positive for the future   big hugs to you all. xxx


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi just nosing into your chat. as you can see from my signture i have 2 fabulaus kids both FET but after failed icci. was told to have at least 1 bleed before starting and to have stopped bf. so left it  until son was 20 months!!! as i felt i had to put his needs (ie feeding ) first just incase it didn't work. as we only had one frosty was adviced to go for another fresh - which failed and totaly knocked the socks off us. i couldn't think about another attempt for nine months. then the 'stongest' didn't survive thaw and still wonder if daughter is the 'twin' of her big brother! good luck, hope it all works out for you be strong xx


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,
As you can see from my signature , I had my daughter with a fresh icsi and then had my first fet (single) and am now 25 weeks pregnant.

Good luck  x


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Good evening ladies 

Hope you all had a lovely time last night. I had a quiet one on my own as little ones in bed and my OH was working  

Happyhay Congratulations  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! Lovely to hear positive stories from FET.

Buis thank you too for sharing your positive FET. Congratulations  

Naddie pleased all is going well so far and no side effects from DR. Let us know how things are going and how your appointment goes on Friday! 

Carey BIG hugs to you! You really have done so well to of bF your LO for 23 months. I'm pleased now you have come to a decision and are feeling more positive! Let me know how things  are going. Here if you need to chat. 

DS is now a bit better thank you ladies and nursing less. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Hope everyone is getting back to normal after the festivities. 

Happyhay and Buis, thanks for your posts, it gives us ladies hope for the future. Anything is possible  

Lollie, how is your little one, on the mend I hope!!

I have been into hosp today for my baseline scan and lining is thin enough to start the 2 week course of tablets   heres hoping there is no side effects. Back in on the 17th to see how lining is. 

Have a great weekend wotever you lovely ladies are up to. xxx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Evening ladies  

Naddie my LO is on the mend thank you. 

Pleased all went well with your baseline scan today! So exciting that you are now on your next stage of your treatment cycle!! Let us know how you are on the tablets and how your scan goes on the 17th. Will be thinking of you!! 

Hope all is well with everyone else. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Naddie - eek so exciting ur on the next part of the treatment. How r u feeling? Xx

Happyhay - thanks for sharing and congratulations to u xx

Lollie - thank u, ur support means alot x im thinking with my positive head on so smiling lots at the mo. Thats what got me through my last treatment, thinking positively. Xx

Hello to the other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

How are well all doing, another weekend passes in a flash, glad to be getting back to normality.

I am on day 3 of my tablets, oh wot a sore head they are giving me   all in a good cause   

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Evening ladies

Naddie this week has flown by. Can't believe you are on day 3 of tablets already. Hope your headaches improve. You're right though, it's all so worth it.keep us posted! 

Carey how are you doing? Still smiling and remaining positive I hope! Hope weaning is going well.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Hope you're all doing well!  

Naddie - exciting, which tablets are you on? Hope all goes well at your scan xx 

Lollie and Carey hope you're both getting on well xx

I've just started down regging and taking oestrogen tablets for my medicated cycle.  The down regging is giving me bad headaches and hot flushes, I don't remember this from last time..hopefully it will settle down soon.  I should have a scan a week tomorrow but need to book it with my clinic when they open in the morning.  Fingers crossed in a couple of weeks I'll be PUPO...

Betsy xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning ladies  

Hope yous are all well this fine morning.

Betsy I am on progynova tablets, hope my lining is good on Friday to get my transfer date. I too had a few days of headaches, I drank extra water, it passed after a few days. Hopefully yours will too.

Lottie and Carey, hope all is good with yous and your LO's. Any news of anything with either of you ladies?

xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you have all had a good week....

Betsy - How are you, have your headaches and hotflushes passed? how did your scan go, did you get a date for ET? xx

Naddie - Have you got your scan today? hope that goes well and your able to get a date for ET? xx

Lollie - How are you? Any changes with AF? xx

AFM - So this past few weeks ive been weaning my LB from BF, Its been harder for me than it has for him   I was feeding him everyother day, then dropped it to every 3rd day. Then one night he had a suckle for about 5 seconds and decided that was it and asked for cows milk  

It does come with a happy story too though, it just shows me how funny little ones are... he now has warm cows milk evernight before bed, when you ask him if he wants it he say 'no' and hides as he now associates cows milk with bed time and doesnt want to go  Hes fine though and goes up to bed with no fuss or trouble. Its just funny and makes me laugh as he never associated BF with bed as i think it was more about comfort and mummy cuddles.... which i do still get as he sits with me to drink his milk.

Getting close to the time of the month, so will be ringing the clinic soon with a hope to start our cycle next month  

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies   

Wow Carey that was a quick turn around getting the lo off the bf, well done, all systems go for you then  

I am in on Wednesday for my transfer, all going good with the thaw. I though they were going to grow my 3 day embies on till 5, but there not doing that now. Quite happy to get the 3 day embies back, my lb is the result of a 3 day, so fingers crossed they thaw well xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah he kind of weaned himself really, which made it less hard for me.
Good luck for Wed naddie.   The thaw goes well and you will be PUPO by wed eve xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies, that's me pupo, got  (Austin and Aspen) on board, this is wot I refer to them as   

Thaw went well and they were happy with the condition of the embryos, heres hoping they implant, another big hurdle.xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Fab news being PUPO Naddie, hope ur feeling ok let the 2ww begin xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey - not long now until you can schedule your cycle, exciting!  I was sad too about giving up bf.  I thinkdd would have carried on for ages but I gradually had to wean day feeds from 14mo due to returning to work, I gave up the last feed at 22mo due to tx tests...

Naddie - congrats, I hope Austin and Aspen are snuggling xxx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx

I had a scan on Mon but my lining was too thin to book ET, so have another scan on Friday, fingers crossed!  I'm awake atm due to stressing about work, which isn't great in a tx cycle..hopefully stress won'timpact too much, especially with all the drugs, I hope they counteract any stress...


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks ladies.

Betsy good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully it will be thick enough and you will get a date for transfer


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi ladies

I'm sorry I've been missing for such a longtime time! Been so much going on but will explain all shortly  

Carey Well done with weaning your LO.  Pleased he ended up self weaning as I can imagine that making it feel so much easier for you! When will it be time for you to start your cycle? So excited for you  

Naddie Congratulations on being PUPO!! Hope the 2ww is treating you well!       

Betsy hope all went well with your scan on the 24th. Let us know how it's going! 

Been thinking of you all ladies  

Well, AF arrived for me. Was out of the blue really and was shocked as had no suspicion that it was on its way! I thought I'd feel ready to get started on FET but I really don't now the time has come! Instead I've decided to face a new challenge. It's something I've wanted to do for a long time. I've decided to go back to college! Looking forward to doing something new and then one day trying for another! So lucky to have the option of FET in the future!

Will keep checking in on you all and am always here should you need to chat! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

How are we all doing?

Naddie - Have you reached OTD as yet? I hope all is OK? xx

Betsy - Hope your second scan went well and you have now had ET? Hope the 2 ww is going OK? xx

Lollie - Yes in the end the weaning went smoothly & i didn't feel so bad. Mixed emotions for you then..... glad that your AF returned as means your body is getting back to normal but also made for big decisions for you too. Sounds as though going back to college is really a good choice for you at the mo, strange isn't it.. how things like this make you realise what else you want out of life. I'm pleased your happy and wish you lots of luck. What will you be studying for when you go back?  would be lovely to hear from you, stay in touch xxx

AFM - So i picked my drugs up yesterday and I'm ready to start my first injection on the 15th Feb  Got my baseline scan booked in for the 5th March and my endo scan proviionly booked for 18th March. looking to have ET wk commencing the 23RD March..... let the crazy time begin  

xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Carey, hows tricks with you, looks like I will be cycling with you in march, bfn this time, I just knew it wasn't a goer from last week, no signs wot so ever, anyway did my grieving last week and feeling so much more positive this time, I am doing a natural FET so should be mid march et for us. I will manage to squeeze my mammogram in next week which is over due, due to my pregnancy, go everything happens for a reason.

How are you feeling about joining the roller coaster again? How has the weaning been going, all good I hope.

I have been catching up with Betsy on another thread, I think she is climbing the walls on her 2ww lol.

Lottie, are you off the roller coaster for a while then, what are you going to be studying at college?

Well Carey look forward to joining you on the march fet thread, will keep posting on here to you, that 2ww thread gets carried away to quickly for me to keep up with it.  

  xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie so sorry to read your news, I'm glad you're so focussed on your next cycle now, I'm hoping to cycle in March too if this cycle doesn't work...so perhaps we'll be cycle buddies again 

Carey great news your cycle is all organised now  I had ET on Sat 1st Feb so otd is around 14 Febbut iI'm planning to start testing on Monday, four days early as I know a BFP could show from then.  I vary between positive and negative about how this cycle will go...

Lollie college sounds good, glad you're happy about your course!

Afm I am indeed climbing the walls on my 2ww.  I'm astonished I haven't tested yet but the sensitive tests are fairly pricey and I feel bad to spend lots on them if it's likely to be a negative, I will be testing very soon though!  In fact I may buy a first response this morning as dd is at the childminder lol, I think you need early morning to use it though, booo!

Betsy xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies,

Naddie - I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work our for you. Its great your able to go again so soon though. Fingers crossed your FET gets you your BFP. How many eggies do you have frozen? I'm feeling OK about this cycle, trying to stay positive. My lb is fully weaned now. I had my first period last week since i completely stopped... omg my boobs killed me. xx
Are you ladies on the FET March cycle thread?

Betsy - Got my fingers crossed for you, keep strong, the 2ww send us mad, hay..... i hate waiting. xx

AFM - Just want to get started now, I'm going to make an effort as from next week to try and stay as stress free as possible and go to bed early so I'm not so tired.... I just hope these injections don't give me to many side effects. Cant really remember from last time.

Have a fab weekend xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies  

Trying to stay off this site at the moment, got lots going on, but still checking in to see whats going on. 

Carey that's fab your little one is fully weaned, are you happy or sad about that? Stress free with kids are you joking, lol, my older 2 are off on mid term break at the moment, jez they don't half through you off your routine. Havent joined the March thread yet, but no doubt will just shortly.

Betsy, how are you today, are you going to manage to stay away from the hpt, I just go crazy with they things.

Carey, I have 2 frozen embies, but this is defo our last go, I cant put my life on hold any longer, I have been blissed with 3 amazing kids, 2 natural, and my wee miracle, so one way or another this is our last go. My kitchen is going in, in the next 6/8 weeks, so looking forward to getting that done, mind you I wish I could disappear for a week or two and it would be done on my return.

Hope you ladies are all doing well xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey good luck for the start of injections!  I did find that I didn't do all the healthy eating, relaxation as well as I did with my last cycle, it's much harder to fit that in with a toddler  

Naddie not long until you cycle, will you have both embies transferred?

Afm I'm 10dp5dt and still got a bfn with a super sensitive test this morning.  Planning to stay away from pee sticks until Sat for my final test. I know it's possible I can get a positive, but I've even started bleeding slightly now so I'm fairly certain it's a BFN for me.

Betsy xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello my lovelys Betsy, naddie, lollie

How is everyone? 

Betsy - how r u feeling now? Have you thought about cycling again? Xx

Naddie - have you started tx again? Xx

Lollie - hope u are well hun, hows college going? Xx

AFM - injections going ok, had my baseline scan yesterday all was good so started my Hrt tablets today. Got another scan 17th & ET will be either 24,25 or 26. Time seems to be passing so quickly.

Love to u all xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies, been a while since we spoke,  

Wahoo Carey its all systems go for you, how are you feeling? Hows the liitle one doing, all good I hope. Make sure you drink plenty of water, they hrt tablets gave me a sore head. How many you taking? I took all 3 of mine in the morning, so I wouldn't forget, that's probably why I had a sore head  

Afm, I am waiting on AF turning up, should have been yesterday, but no sign, I think my body is still adjusting from my last FET. How many embies are you having transferred, and at what stages will they be at? I swithered about doing this last cycle this month and waiting till next, there is so much going on and I want to be stress free, but tbh, I don't think I will every be stress free lol  

Betsy, hows things going with you? hope you have managed to pick yourself up from last month


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey great news on your progress!  I found the oestrogen tablets made me feel better, especially as my dose increased, I was really glad when the d/r stopped.  Looking forward to hearing your progress 

Naddie I hope af arrives soon!  Are you doing a natural FET this time? Fingers crossed for you, have you stocked up on hpts yet?  

Afm I have an appt at my clinic on Tuesday, though it's mainly a formality as they said I can start on whichever AF I like (the joys of self funding).  I'm due an AF next week, so I may start then or I may wait a month.  A bit like you Naddie, I'd like to cycle at a chilled out time but I think it may be tricky as life and work are always quite stressful  

Betsy x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning ladies,

Hope your all ok?  

Naddies - Hope your ok? Im feeling ok thanks, im on 4 tablets a day with a lowed dose of the injection too... I am spacing the tablets out, although i have forgotten too take the middle ones a few times so ended up with a mouth full of tablets at the end of the day   My lb is ok thanks, he was two 3 weeks ago...... time goes so quickly. Hows your lb, getting big? Has your AF turned up yet? Have you got a start date?   Im going to be having one Blast transfered unless when it defrosts and its de graded i may have two back.... xxx

Bestsy - How did your Appt go on Tuesday? Hope AF arrived for you and you have a start date in mind xxx

xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey, yippee, good luck with cycling!  I'm going to go for a single transfer too unless it deteriorates significantly on thawing.  When's your next appt?

Naddie how are things for you?

My appt on tues was good, I'm starting my next cycle in about three weeks.  I'm going to be on three progynova from the start, so hopefully my lining will develop faster this time.  Carey four tablets sounds good 

Betsy x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Betsy - pleased to hear u have a start date set, and u are changing a few things, starting with the tablets sounds like a good idea, does this mean it will be a shorter cycle? X

I have my next scan on Monday so hopefully linning will be nice and thick ready for ET either the following Mon, Tue or Wed. Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies how are we all doing  

Carey how did your scan go, is your lining good for transfer, did they give you a transfer date. You must be so excited.

Betsy its all go for you too, when are you starting your meds? Hope your feeling positive about this cycle.

AFM still no sign of my AF, 2 weeks late now. I called the hospital, they suggested waiting another week and give them a call back. They are saying that it is a sign I wouldn't surge without meds, really didn't want to go down the medicated cycle this time. Anyway, if that's what I have to do then so be it. This will be our last go with our 2 remaining embies. xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey, how was your scan? I have my fingers crossed for you!  Yes, hopefully by taking more progynova from the start the cycle will be shorter 

Naddie I hope AF has arrived!  I was given the choice of natural or medicated and although I'd have liked to go with natural I felt in my case medicated was easier, it gives some flexibility on scan dates etc and is not much more expensive than natural at my clinic, I didn't want to risk not surging either as they still charge quite a lot for a partial cycle where I'm at.  I understand why you'd want yo avoid the drugs though, especially downregging... I hope AF arrives soon!

Betsy x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies. 

betsy - not long till u start, next wk? Xx

Naddie - hope AF arrives for u soon, such a pain waiting, we spend so much time not wanting an AF then wanting it to hurry up xx

AFM - scan went well, lining was 8.4 so nice and thick.
Just had a call from my clinic my ET is Monday at 4pm, feeling excited now. Will prob go straight to bed once i get home as it will be 6.30ish before i get home at the earliest.

Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies hope yous have had a lovely weekend   we have spent most of the day in the freezing cold watching our 6 year old playing in a football tournament, the joys eh!!! lol.

Great news Carey, big day tomorrow, hope all goes well with transfer tomorrow. An early nite after transfer sounds like a good idea. You must be so excited.

Betsy I am gearing myself more towards the medicated cycle, when are you starting on your meds? Have you had your down reg injection yet? Still no sign of my AF yet, am so puzzled at why they aren't here yet. Did you have any trouble with your AF returning after your failed cycle??

xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey good luck for tomorrow!  looking forward to hearing your news 

Naddie - hope AF comes soon!  My first AF after my failed cycle came as usual but I have quite short cycles (25 days) I've heard there can be a delay.  I'm starting on my next AF which is due in just under two weeks, I will be doing my d/r injections and clinic have said I can wait longer for my first scan so I don't have to miss as much work for appts which is a relief   I think this will be my last cycle too, as I don't think I can put myself through more tx emotionally and financially.  Let's hope all our cycles work 

Betsy


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

I like this wee thread we have going here as its easy to follow each others progress.  

Well Carey how did it all go today, hope it all went well and you are home tucked up having sum rest, when is your OTD?

Betsy I think I am going for a medicated cycle. I phoned the clinic today and I have to go in for a scan and blood tests tomorrow to see whats going on in there. Perhaps I will be with you on this next cycle.     xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

So i am now PUPO had ET at 4.15pm today. It went ok. Got to test around the 6/7th April. The two defrosted but one was better than the other so we had the best one put back. Fingers crossed xxxx

Naddie - good luck for ur scan tomorrow, exciting to be getting things rolling again xxx

Betsie - how r u ? Xxx

Ps love this thread too 😊 xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Well done Carey on getting a good embie transferred, hope you manage to take it easy the next few days, easier said than done with a little one under your feet.   Do you have sum plans over the next week or two before otd? do you think you will test before hand? or will you be a serial tester like me lol. xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Resting at the mo and am lucky that my mum had my lb over night amd is brimging him home later today. I am bored though  
Not got much planned if anything, so maybe a few gentle walks and  trips to the park so lo can have a run about.
I was good last time am didn't test toll OTD so hopefully i will be the same this time. 

Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Girls, Carey that was good you had a wee night without the little one and managed to rest abit.   How do your clinic test, is it was a blood test or just the urine test?

I was in at the clinic yesterday, had a scan and bloods took, they said my lining is very thick and should come away in the next week or two, the consultant suggested giving me 5 days of oestrogen to bring a bleed on, but I am just going to wait and let in come natural then I can still go for a natural FET. So hopefully all will be good. 

Hope all is good with yous ladies today xxxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi ladies sorry to but in. Ive been reading this thread and notice that like me a few of you have weaned baby from breastfeeding in prep for transfer.  How many periods do u think I should have before transfer? Thank you for reading xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi tummytime,

I stopped bf my lb end of December & started my drugs mid feb so i only had one period inbetween. Although my periods had been bad a year or so after giving birth.

Are you planning on cycling soon? Xx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Carey thank you for replying hun. I finished bf 4 days ago but had been only feeding once a day for 3 weeks and got my first period last week. Am hoping to have endo scratch next month and then start drugs the month after so should be when I have my third period fingers crossed. I've heard different opinions on how long you should wait afte breastfeeding and am so confused lol! Have you had just the one period so far?xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck with the scratch TummyTime.
My periods returned when my lb was about 12mths, i feed him till he was nearly 2 years old though. Then had one period in between stopping bf and starting my drugs.
My doctor said it wld be ok as i was only feeding lo once aday for the last few months anyway so my period had returned to normal.
Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Carey, hows tricks with you, you feeling ok xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck Carey!  When will you buy the tests?  IME once I've bought the tests they're hard to resist...

Naddie - sounds like a good plan, we will be cycling at the same time again as my AF is due a week on Sunday 

Tummytime I was told by my clinic to wait three months after stopping bf before cycling, however after dd turned 18 months I was only bfing once per day and I'm sure I was ovulating by that stage.  I think when you stop bfing is probably more important if you're doing a natural cycle as you need your hormones to betip top, wwhereas with medicated the drugs take care of it (though you can't bf with the drugs).  Hope all goes well


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Naddie - sorry missed your post about ur scan, glad it went well & your lining is nice & thick. Hopefully ul hae a bleed soon & you and Betsy can cycle together xx
I'm feeling ok thanks, a few twinges and a stabbing pain today, just focusing on staying positive xx

Besty - i was given two test by my clinic which are safely tucked away in my drug kit bag... Ive got no urge to test yet alrhough cant help googling symtoms (although i dont really have any) xx

Taking my Hubby away next wk for a surprise nights stay at a posh hotel for his 30th birthday so that will take my mind of things for a day or two.

You girls got much planned for weekend xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Carey - A wee over nite away, you cant beat it. I love going away for overnites, you'll just have to pretend you are having champagne lol. That's great you are managing to stay away from the hpt. Wot stage were your embies at before transfer?

Tummytime, welcome to out thread, though I cant comment on the breast feeding, I opted out of that with my LB.

Betsy, I am thinking my AF will be here next Thursday, just a wild guess rite enuff, but that will have been 8 weeks since my last bleed, fingers crossed.

You ladies got any plans this weekend? We are going to see Disney on ice on sunday with the kids, looking forward to that. Have a great time whatever you lovely ladies get up to.xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Girls

Carey that sounds lovely, a nice treat to stay in a posh hotel 

Naddie how funny, we'll be cycle buddies again.  My AF is due a week on Sunday.  We can do this!  

I'm having a quiet weekend as going on a three day mini break in ten days time, wohoo!

Good luck all x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning ladies, well its nearly afternoon now  

Hope you all had a great weekend, and enjoyed your day yesterday. We had a great day at Disney on Ice, even the wee chap was clapping his hands in audience participation, lol.

Carey how have you been over the weekend? you still managing not to test? You will be looking forward to your night away with the Hubbie.

Betsy where are you off to on your mini break, sounds delightful, My Hubbie is away this weekend to the Grand National on a stag do, so I am taking the kids and our wee dog up north to our caravan for the weekend, hoping its still not too cold up there.

Still waiting for AF, surprise surprise!!!!

Hope all you ladies are well. xxxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya ladies

betsy - exciting mini break, somewhere nice i hope. Xx

Naddie - disney on ice sounds fab, id love to see it. I had a lovely day yesterday thanks, went to the coast found a nice little cafe, had cake and coffee. Still not tested 😳 im holding out ok.... 
Hope AF arrives for u soon. Xx

Im not feeling great today, over done it i think.... Had a few tummy pains & felt abit shaky. My (.)(.) have been sore past few days so hopefully a good sign.

Looking forward to our night away tomorrow for hubbys bday.

Xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie hope you're ok and has AF turned up yet?! I hope so, I have pmt so hopefully will start around this weekend.  Disney on ice sounds great, I'd love to take my daughter but perhaps she's too young aged 2.

Carey hope you're feeling better now, it's good to relax when you can, not long now...

Afm I'm off to Centre Parcs in a few days (the mini break) I'll have to remember all the FET drugs, looking forward to a nice break in the countryside.

Betsy xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies  

Oh Betsy wot Centre Parcs are you going to, we are off there next Friday until the Monday, The one in Cumbria, Whinfell, really looking forward to that too. Your little would love the Disney on ice, my little one loved it, he was fair took in with the lights and everything that was going on around him. Craig is off to the Grand National this weekend on a stag do, so me and the kids are heading to the caravan tomorrow afternoon. Still no AF yet, I am going to call the clinic again if there aren't here my Monday. I was away seeing Gary Barlow last nite. Was out for dinner and a few cocktails, oh jez I was feeling it today. That's me had a wee blow out so no more alcohol and abit of healthy living from now on.

Well Carey how was your nite away, I hope yous had a lovely time and enjoyed each others company. Only a few more days till testing time, have you caved in yet and tested? 

Whats on the agenda for you ladies this weekend?    xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Evening ladies,

Betsy - enjoy centre parcs, hopefully weather will be good for u. Maybe u and Naddie will be at the same one 😀 xx

Naddie - hope u have a good time at centre parcs too, u lucky ladies. Sounds loke uve had a good few days, love concerts dont get to go to many though. Hope AF comes soon xx

AFM - so test day is a day or two away, ive not given in as yet... My (.)(.) are constantly sore and feelin sick nearly all day every day. I hope these are good signs. 
We had a fab night away, hubby was really surprised, we needed some time together to love and hug each other. Wanted to stay in our lovely room forever 😊

We have a super busy wkend, car mot, lb's got a few things on & nephews party....

Hope u ladies have a good wkend xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey will you test tomorrow?  I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Naddie oh I'd love to try cp in Cumbria, which park do you like best?  I'm going to one in Holland as there's 12 of us going and the UK ones didn't have a villa big enough for us lol.  I live in London so not far to drive to Dover and then a ferry and drive on the continent.  Gary Barlow sounds great, you have been busy!

Still no AF, hope you get yours soon too naddie.

Betsy xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Betsy - with test date looming im getting more nervous. May test this wkend as not sure i can hack it any longer. Had a melt down earlier as my lb is pushing all my buttons at the mo... At the age of 2 im thinking he must be able to sense something. Hope ur AF arrives soon xx

Enjoy ur weekends xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Carey have you tested yet, I have been thinking about you all weekend, we dont get internet reception up at our caravan as we are inside a valley, and haven't been able to log on to see if you had any news for us yet.    That's great you and the hubbie had a great wee overnite. You have had a bizzy weekend, hope you are keeping well.

Betsy, Holland, wow that sounds brill. When are you away? We have never been to a Centre Parcs before as we always tend to go to our caravan whenever we can, so looking forward to the change of scenery. Any sign of your AF yet.

AFM...... still no AF    Phoned the clinic today again and there didn't call me back, I was bloody fuming, the amount of money you spend in these clinic and they don't return your call, they better get back to me tomorrow morning   

xxxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey I've been thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed for good news!  Sorry your lo is playing up, I find tx makes me very short with my lo as well, it's all very tense and I'm sure they pick up on it, good luck xx

Naddie I'm at CP atm, it's lush!  Tomorrow we'll hire bikes and explore a bit, noticed so r playgrounds etc I'm sure they'll be popular with dd   hope your AF has arrived? I thought mine had but then realised it was just spotting grr.  Let's hope for tomorrow...I agree about the clinics, often it feels like you're constantly chasing yet paying a fortune for the privilege?! Anyway, we're both going to get success with this cycle fingers crossed 

Betsy xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

Naddie - hope i had a good tome at ur caravan? I use to love goingto my mum & dads as a child. I know what u mean about rhe time we spend chasing the clinics, it drove me mad. Hope they call u back first thing & reassure u xx

Betsy - have a fab time at CP. Enjoy the bike ride & parks tomorrow. Hopefully ul have ur AF soon, hate it when u think its arrived & then stops.. Xx

AFM - thanks for ur thoughts ladies, i still havent tested, WED morning is D day 😁 ive been abit all over the place with emotions, just not been feeling positvie which has made me mad with myself as i said i wasnt going to let the negitive thought creep in.... Prayinging we all get our BFP's xxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning ladies  

Well Carey, I hope you have woke up this morning with wonderful news to tell us  
Look forward to hearing from you.

Betsy, hope you are having a fab time away and the weather is good, looks like it will be a weekend of rain for us here. Any sign of the AF yet.

AFM. I went into the clinic yesterday and they gave me a 7 day course of tablets to take to bring on a bleed. I hope this will bring them on without to many side effects of the tablets.

Hope all is good with you ladies. xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Afternoon girls

Carey, I hope this morning went well for you  

Naddie glad you will def be getting AF soon!  Hope the weather forecast improves too.  We hired bikes at CP so been doing some cycling and trying to enjoy the countryside after all the smog in London last week...

My AF has arrived, so have started down regging. Last time took 21 days of d/r and oestrogen to get my lining to 7mm, this time I'm on three progynova per day from the start so hopefully the wait won't be quite as long...currently eating chocolate, I think the cycling should counteract it hehe.

Betsy xx 
'


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

So pleased to share my news I got a  
We are so lucky to be given this chance again.
Ive waited for the clinic to call me back all day but nothing so will hopefully call tomorrow to arrange scan date.

betsy - glad u are finally able to start DR, hope it goes ok & u don't have too many side effects. Weather has been lovely here today too, ur bike ride sounds lovely, hope ur all having fun xx

Naddie - hope ur tablets work with out too many problems. Glad doctor was able to help it along. Xx

Im back at work tomorrow after having 2.5 wks off...

Xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning ladies, fab news Carey, well done you must be over the moon, you mind be taking it easy if your going back to work, will post later on, messaging from my phone here and it's a bit if a struggle. Am so delighted for you and your family, let's hope it's a start of sumthing good for us wee trio  xxxxxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank Naddie, yes we are so pleased weve been given this chance again. Im on my lunch break at the mo, nothing really exciting happening at work today so sitting twiddling my thumbs, still waiting for the clinic to call me back, ive called again this morning and left yet another message.......   

Sending lots girls lots of   and as they say good things come in threes  

xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

well Carey are you biting your tongue so not to tell anyone, I am so chuffed for you. I am sure your are smiling like a Cheshire cat just know. Are you planning on telling anyone just yet, does your employer know your circumstances? Did the clinic call you back yet? sounds abit like my clinic, pain in the butt   whats on the agenda for you and your family this weekend?

Besty you still enjoying the fresh air on your wee break? We are away tomorrow   How are the meds going this time round, any side effects, the progynova tablets gave me a sore head the first few days, last time round.

Have a great weekend ladies, take it easy and will catch up with you all soon. xxxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey that's fantastic news, I'm thrilled for you!  Hope work wasn't too bad, not long until the weekend now!  Hope you get a scan date soon!  I like your thinking, let's hope that good things really do come in threes 

Naddie hope you have a lovely break, I'm so sad mines nearly over and going home with a mountain of washing tomorrow...my only consolation is I treated myself to a nice waitrose shop delivered on Saturday, so yum food with no hassle of shopping, I ordered it last week.  I find the suprecur makes me very emotional and prone to crying the first day or two I start it, then not so bad.  I don't mind the progynova.  Not long til you start drugs too!

Betsy xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Thought i would quickly pop on whilst im on my lunch break. Works going ok at the mo, working Monday and Tuesday too then got a long week and a half off over Easter... You ladies working over Easter?

Naddie - How are you, has your AF arrived yet? Did the doctor tell you how long it would take for tablets to work? My employer does know about my treatment and has been really good about it. Weve not told many people just our parents and siblings. Cant wait to shout it from the roof tops, so excited   xx

Betsy - So uve packed your bags and are on your way home.... hope that pile of washing doesnt take over your weekend   Enjoy that yummy food, we had some lovely beef burgers and pulled pork form waitrose the other weekend, m'mmm yum   How are you feeling with DR drugs? Hope no nasty side effects. xx

AFM - So after another call to the clinic and an email yesterday they finally called me late afternoon...... my scan is booked in for the 25th April, 2 weeks today...... yet another 2ww i have to get my self through, although not as hard still want it to pass quickly so we get to see our babys heart beat  
Got to continue with 4 tablets a day and 1 gel until im 12weeks. 

My plans for the weekend are just spending lots of quality time with my boys and chilling out... you girls got much planned xxxxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie any sign of AF yet?  Hopefully you'll be starting this round very soon!

Carey the days are counting down until your scan, not long now!  Are you on 4 progynova per day? I asked my clinic if I could go to four but they said they won't let me use more than three, I was keen to boost my lining ;-)

Afm had my first scan today, lining was 4.1mm so needs to get thicker before ET can be booked.  Next scan on Thurs so fingers crossed for then.

Betsy xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Girls hope you both have a lovely weekend  

Carey hopefully it will be a quick 2 weeks till your scan, you must be super excited, I hope you are taking it easy. I know its a while away yet, but will you find out the sex of the baby, or will it be a surprise for you?

Besty, did you enjoy your week break? we are just home this afternoon, had a great time, went roller skate with the kids,  amongst other things,what a laugh we had, will defo go back to centre parcs. I got the wee boy a pair of water wings to try out in the pool, was quite surprised at how well he got on with them, rather than in his  baby chair inflatable. Had a great time and the weather wasn't too bad either. Your gona be well ahead of me this cycle. Fingers crossed your lining well be nice and thick so you can get your et date.

AFM, STILL NO AF      been taking the tablets for 7 days now, so seemingly my AF will be here in the next week, not holding my breath lol. I have kinda lost interest in this cycle, I just think I have put my life on hold for the last 2 months and nothing is happening. As of tomorrow, back on the healthy eating plan and trying to get out and about for sum exercise.

Carey I am still on my maternity leave so got a few weeks left before I need to go back to work,but if my cycle happens soon I will hand a doctors line into work until my 2 ww is over. Heading back up to the caravan at the weekend, all i have done the past few weeks is pack up for the weekends, home with lots of washing and the cycle continues lol. Wots your plans for easter? 

xxxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya,

betsy - your lining isnt far off being right for ET, hope scan on Thursday goes well. Ues  on 4 tablets a day, started on 2 then 3 xx

Naddie - silly AF hope it arrives soon. Hopefully u will get the go ahead soon xx

AFM - well im feeling guttered at the mo. I woke up yesterday to bleeding, it started of brown but turned red with bad tummy cramps.. I rang my clinic who just told me to carry on with tablets & gel. I was still to attend my scan on 25th! Felt helpless just wanted some support so called my doctor who was lovely. She told me to rest up & if cramps get worse to call her. She also called the early pregnancy unit at my local hospital but they wouldnt scan me as said it was to early to see anything. They were saying by the dates i was only 4.5 weeks were as with ivf its worked out slightly different & im 5wks 6 days...  So ive just got to wait an see.  Blood has slowed down & cramps gone today so i hope this is a good sign.... Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi, Carey sorry to here your in this dilemma, I am sure it will be sum sort of implantation bleeding, I bled alot and at different intervals when I was carrying Codie. Try not to worry, easier said than done I know. Its a constant worry   take it easy and get the feet up. xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Carey

I have my fingers crossed for you, I'm so sorry you're having a tough time at the moment  I know several women who bled a lot during pg and went on the have successful pregnancies.  I hope you can put your feet up and relax, I know it's easier said than done, please let us know how you are getting on x 

Naddie that's incredibly frustrating about AF.  Can you book some annual leave to delay going back to work? I did that even though I wasn't doing tx just because I fancied a long mat leave  or everyone is entitled to four weeks unpaid parental leave I think?  I hope your cycle gets started soon!

Betsy x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya, 

besty - how did your scan go today? Have you got a transfer date? Xx

Naddie - any signs of AF? Hope its arrived xx

Thanks for your support ladies, I've stopped bleeding and my cramps have gone, except from the odd one. I just don't know what to think, still another 8 days till my scan. Just trying to stay positive 😊 

Xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey I'm so glad to hear your news   hopefully Easter will be a slight distraction and your scan will come round quickly!

Naddie hope you're ok?

Afm my scan went ok but lining still not thick enough, so back for another scan on Tuesday when I'll almost certainly be ready to book in for ET a few days later...

Hope you have lovely Easters!

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies  

Carey so glad that your bleeding has gone, I am sure you have nothing to worry about, but I am also sure you wont settle yourself till you get your scan, just take it nice and easy.

Betsy what did your lining measure today? no doubt this time next week you will be pupo   exciting times ahead.

Afm, have a guess? still no AF.   I was told it could take up till a week after the tablets kick in, so I will give it till Tuesday. Also, tomorrow I am handing my notice in at work   Good Friday rite enuff,lol. Just hoping they don't want me to work my notice. I am kinda looking forward to not going to work but on the same hand, I enjoyed my work and the people I worked with so will miss them.

Have a great weekend ladies, enjoy easter with your family and whatever you get up to. xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie how frustrating about your AF, hope it comes soon.  My lining measured 4.1mm and they want at least 7mm I think.  Good for you for resigning, did you not like your job?  I work part time and sometimes I want to resign, especially when I'm cycling and getting all Fed up and stressed about everything, I need the money though :-(

Hopefully we'll all be pregnant soon 

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Am sure your lining will be up there for next week  

I didn't mind my job to be honest, I wasn't the greatest job,  I don't really have anyone to watch my wee one and not paying the nursery crazy money, working for nothing. I am fortunate enough that I don't really need to work, It was just for sum pocket money really. Hopefully it will all come good for us this time round     xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Betsy - fingers crossed ur linning thickens up over easter, maybe a choc egg or too will help... Hehe 😄 im suprised they didnt up ur tablets.. Xx

Naddie - naughty AF.... Hope tomorrow goes ok at work xx

Have a fab easter weekend ladies... Ive been making easter cards with my lb today, so a nice distraction from this waiting game.. 

Xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Yes a chocolate egg or ten may help bring on AF for naddie, Carey's pg and my lining 

Sadly my cat had to be put to sleep tonight, she was elderly and frail but it was all very sudden (I phoned the vet at 7pm as cat was poorly, by 730 she had been put to sleep).  I'm very upset about it, I'd have loved another day with her but I suppose there's never a good time for it to happen.  I feel quite guilty as since having dd the two cats have had a lot less attention (though are well looked after).  Hopefully next week will bring us all some good news 

Betsy xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Sending u big hugs Betsy   Sorry to hear about ur poor cat xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Carey x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies, well that's the easter holidays over and the big ones are back at school wahoooooo lol  

Aww Betsy, so sorry to hear about your cat, they really are one of the family and you get so attached, will you get another one? How did you go with your scan today, was your lining good for transfer, and have they given you a date yet?  

Carey how have you been keeping, as the cramp and bleeding stayed at bay? how many embies did you transfer? you will so be looking forward to your scan to put your mind at ease. Sound like you enjoyed your craft time with the little one  

Well ladies AFM, wait for it...........My AF arrived on Friday, Good Friday rite enuff     I will start testing for my surge on sunday, so glad to be back on course with this roller coaster ride    xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi ladies... 

Hope u had a good easter... And ate an egg or two  

Naddie -  at last your AF arrived..  Hope it wasn't a painful one? How many times to you have to test for surge before starting? Exciting.
xx

betsy - fingers crossed you get your ET date today xx

AFM - my bleeding has stopped and just having the odd cramp. Glad to say scan is now this week, its been such a long wait. I just had the one 5day blast put back so fingers crossed this little one has stuck for the long haul. My nipples are so sore today hope this is a good sign  

Xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Sounds like we're all doing well!

Naddie, do glad your AF arrived, hooray.  Sounds like we'll be having transfer around the same time again  

Carey so close to scan date now, I'd say your symptoms sound good too!

Afm lining thick enough, hooray!  Waiting for ET date, likely to be early next week.

Betsy x


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? 
After successful DE IVF 2 years ago resulting in my son, we were lucky enough I have 3 blasts frozen and now we're trying for a sibling. I had my baseline scan on Monday (4mm) and good to go so started progynova. Back for scan on 2nd May. 

It feels really strange to be back here again. It's funny what you were sayig about transfer being right near your LOs birthday, mine will be too if we get that far! My lb will be 2 on 14th of May and it's my birthday on the 7th. We're hoping for transfer to fall on his birthday so we can both have the day off work and make a day of it with him  

I've sort of come full circle in the decision to start as I was putting it off to look for a new job as I hate mine (I teach, new head teacher is horrible :/) but decided we shouldn't let that stop our family plans and also discovered I would get no continuation of service and therefore no mat leave pay if I do move as we're an academy. So decided (last week!) to try sooner rather than later! Due to turners my periods are medically induced (I like that that's a good thing for once!) so that part was straight forward. 

Anyway, I'm rambling now  hope everyone is well, it's brill to talk to people who understand x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Liese welcome to our little thread here  

We are all on the same roller coaster here and its good to give each other abit of encouragement and hope. Is this your first FET? How many progynova are you taking? these tablets gave me abit of a sore head when I took them the last time, though I am doing a natural cycle this time so no meds for me. Good luck with your treatment and keep us up dated on your progress.

Carey your sore (.)(.) is a great sign that all is going well, when is your scan, cant be far of now. AF wasn't to bad, just glad its here.

Betsy I think you might be a week in front of me with transfer, I hope I don't have a problem detecting my surge. What stage are your embies at, is it one you are transferring? I am going for the 2 again, hoping they survive the thaw. xxxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks naddie  
I'm taking 8mg a day. Funnily enough I've had a headache today and never considered it could be them   
Natural isn't an option for me as I don't produce any hormones myself. Yep, first FET. Last time I ended up using everell patches too (they tried to give me generic ones by I got massive square welts on my bum!) but he's told me to hang fire and see if I need them again this time after the next scan (next fri). I'm not looking forward to the pessaries, they made me sore last time. I was going to have the gestone injections until she told me they are £9 a go, costing nearly £900 if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP!  

Betsy - sorry to hear about your cat. Our two are a massive part of the family. One of them is our lb's best friend. Totally empathise with the guilt too, they're all over us once J goes to bed x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning ladies..

betsy - yay good news on thickness... Have they called with a date yet? U feeling excited? Xx

Naddie - glad to hear AF not painful... Will you have to call your clinic once u have surge? Then ET date will be given? Xx

Liese - welcome to this lovely thread. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Im still on the 4 tablets of prognova, i seen to have been ok with no side effects. I had one blast put back, none left in freezer for us now. Xx

AFM - scan is tomorrow at 2.30. In starting to get nervous now, praying for good news. 

Nearly the weekend, u lovelies got much planned xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

Naddie not long for you now, reckon we'll only be a few days apart for ET  it must seem strange but brilliant doing natural, no more drugs 

Liese welcome, fingers crossed for your scan on 2nd May, not long now x

Carey great, your scan is nearly here!  Please let us know how you get on tomorrow, it's very exciting  what grade was your blast this time, and how well did it recover from the thaw?  I think I'llhave one transferred again, but it's interesting to know what worked for others  my dd was a fresh 5aa blast, my failed FET was a 4bb blast that recovered 90% from the thaw.  

I haven't got a trf time/day yet, not sure why paying a fortune for IVF tx seems to result in rubbish communications by the clinics but hey ho, hopefully they'll phone me this afternoon 

Betsy x


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Quick one from me, I'm having ET on Sunday, yippee! Can't wait...

Betsy xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Its all happening the next few days, between scans and transfers  

So excited Carey for your scan, you'll be hoping its a quick morning  

Betsy that's brill your transfer is on sunday, you'll be wanting a quick weekend  

Liese hows the head today, has the headache lifted, lots of water seemed to help me. Omg that's expensive for the injection hormones   did you have to pay for the pessaries? my doctor prescribed them for me.

I will start testing for my surge on Sunday, so it will start to feel real then, so glad I am not doing the drugs this time, I felt put through the mill that last time. My eldest will be off school on study leave while I am on my 2 ww so shes been told she'll be on babysitting duties as I plan to get the feet up for the first few days   she will have sat all her exams by then, so that will work out well.

I have 2 7 cell embies in the freezer, it was 2 7 cells that we thawed last time that dropped to 5 and 6 grade a/b. My fresh cycle was and 8 and 7, which gave me the twin pregnancy to start with. I really think its the luck of the draw.

Nothing to exciting happening here this weekend, some gardening   Hope you all have a great weekend and the sun is shining. xxxxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

My scan today showed Im having a misscarige. We had to spend some time with the consultant, we were there 2.5 hrs. All i wanted to do was get home knowing we had a 1.5 hr car journey too. We are guttered this has happened, and are not sure where to go from here. Yes we know how lucky we are to have our first little miracle but it still doesnt make the pain of losing this baby any easier.  Xx

Betay - hope ET goes well tomorrow xx x

Naddie - hope u detect you surge tomorrow xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Oh no Carey, such sad news, I am totally gutted for you both, it's a horrible experience lying there when they tell you that news, I know the feeling well. I hope you have the strength to recover from this, it's never an easy one. Take care of yourself and the hubbie too. xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Carey I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you   I have had failed cycles before so I can o ly imagine how heartbreaking the scan must have been after the joy of a positive.  Please take care of yourself.  Was the consultant able to offer any insight as to what happened?  When mine failed before they assumed it was down to the embryo stopping.  I hope you are ok xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Betsy what time are you in tomorrow for your transfer? xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Naddie it's at 11am.  I'm going through the feeling low stage today after my excitement for the past couple of days, it's all such a roller coaster ride!  How are you doing?


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Carey - so sorry to hear that, that's so hard. 

Betsy - good luck for today, hope it all goes well. 

Thanks Naddie, never know if the headaches are work stress or tablets! Must keep trying to drink loads. 
AFM - had a horrid day yeaterday, just wiped out with my crohns but don't know if oestrogen is adding to it. Can't decide wether to tell my head teacher that we're having IVF. We'd decided not to, but worried now about the time off I need and the stress of work during my cycle. She's not the most approachable or supportive person. 
I never thought about getting the pessaries from GP, didn't think I child with the treatment being private. It's £33 a box for the pessaries x


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Just a quick one as on the train home after ET   blast thawed and 95% recovery, which is better than my last one.  Only disappointment was that it hadn't started expanding (whereas my last one had) but apparently that was due to it only having been thawed an hour before, so embryologist wasn't concerned about it.  If it doesn't work then I'll ask for a later transfer time next time...

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Afternoon ladies  

Jez Betsy you weren't long in getting back in touch with us after transfer, glad the thaw when well, positive thoughts all the way, when will you test? wot is your otd?  Feet up for the next few days if you can 

Betsy, silly question how are you today, have you though about going for councilling, does your clinic offer this service?

Liese, sorry to hear you have had a difficult day, its always a difficult one thinking should you tell the boss or not? Ask your gp about the pessaries, I too am private and hes more than happy to prescribe them. When are you due in for a scan?

Afm, tested for surge today, no happy face on the tester, didn't expect there to be one anyway. My friend has just started her injections for icsi, they have waited 2 and a half years on the nhs for treatment, so its exciting stuff cycling together, infact we have another one of our friends 40th birthday in a few weeks and we well be celebrating it sober     theres a first lol. xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for you kind thoughs. Im still hurting like mad, just about holding myself together for my little boy. 

betsy - glad to hear Et went well, congrats on being PUPO. How r u feeling? Xx

Naddie - did ur surge happen? Hope u have ET date soon xx

Liese - did u tell ur manager? Hope it went well xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Carey I've been thinking of you, I hope you're ok.  Did you have any thoughts about trying again?

Naddie how is your cycle progressing?  Hope all is going well.  I hadn't thought about asking GP for prescription either, I doubt mine would do it, I think you got lucky  

Liese I didn't tell work either.  Crohns is a tough illness, I hope you're ok.  My exP had ulcerative colitis.  Do you have to reduce your Crohns medicines during tx? 

Afm I'm going crazy on 2ww.  I'm trying to keep busy, I've bought 2frer tests and one clearblue for OTD.  Let's see how long they last, I'm 5dp6dt atm.

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies  

Big Hugs to you Carey, just let your emotions out, its part of the grieving process, its fine to cry and be upset  

Betsy, you must be climbing the walls, I would have caved in and tested by now, you having any niggles?

Liese, how are you getting on and where are you with your cycle now?

AFM, still no surge   I went into the clinic today for a blood test, which came back indicating surge should be here tomorrow or sunday, back in tomorrow morning for more bloods, so hopefully I will get a transfer date, I just feel I have waited for ever for this cycle. 

Have a good weekend Ladies xxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, 
Sorry for quiet couple of days - stress at work 

Betsy - well done for not testing yet! I lasted til OTD last time, but did it the second I woke up  hoping I can do the same again! My oh has already bought a test weeks ago as soon as I started progynova bless him.

Naddie - got my fingers crossed for your bloods today.

Carey - bless you for still thinking of us, and I agree you should let it all out whenever you need to. I did tell my head, she was very supportive  to my face (cynical!)

AFM - two days after telling my head, restructure was announced and the good news is no one is losing their job, bad news is I have to reapply for job with interviews w/b 19/05 which chances are will be in middle of 2ww 
But! Had scan yesterday. Now 6.1mm which I would have liked higher but he wasn't concerned. He could see fluid in the endometrium though. But this is exactly what happened in my mock cycle last time and he sent me for a hysteroscopy which showed no fluid and healthy everything so we went ahead and that produced Jude. So I've started Evorel patches today and going back Wednesday for another scan which happens to be my birthday so afternoon off work  I said to the consultant well if my cycle mirrors last time including the outcome I'll be a happy lady! 
Have a lovely bank holiday weekend ladies! xx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Oops, forgot to say Betsy, I'm not making any changes to crohns meds as what I'm on on is compatible with pregnancy. It's also part if the reason I've pushed ahead with the fet because I need to change my meds for a drug for both my crohns and arthritis which isn't compatible at all. My gastric has said they have a joint clinic with obstetrics that I'll join and I can deliver at the hospital where my consultants are just in case which is good, it'll be nice to know they're keeping a close eye after my surgery last year x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies  

Hope you have enjoyed your bank holiday Monday.

Carey how are you doing, I hope your doing ok   and your little one is keeping you occupied.

Liese, hope your not stressing too much about your job, timings abit of a bummer, its a drama you could do without. How you feeling with your meds, any major side effects? Hope you lining has thickened up on Wednesday.

Betsy, how are you, have you caved in and tested yet? not be to much longing to go.

Afm, the drama continues, I was in for scan today and it shows that there is no sign of a surge or ovulation this month    so now we have been converted to a medication FET   I really didn't want to go down this line, but hey ho!!!!! suppose we could hang off till everything is back to normal, but when would that be......
Back in on Wednesday for a prostap injection and we'll take it from there. 

Hope you lovely ladies are all well    xxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Naddie, sorry to hear you're getting switched to medicated. Fingers crossed it makes the difference. Hopefully you'll be clearer where you're up to with medicated and it'll take some of the wondering away. 

Well I've just woken up to bleeding ( going to ring clinic ASAP but I'm really scared they'll cancel. I'm so worried my lining just won't or can't thicken. I could just cry. I honestly thought it would be just like last time and I would go in and it would have thickened more and I'd get a date. Ah well. 

Hope the rest of you ladies and well and had a good bank holiday x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Aww Liese, that's such a same, its never smooth running, hopfully its just a wee blip. xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Liese - sorry to read about your bleeding, hope the clinic were able to advise you and your lining has thickened. Xx

Betsy - hope your ok and your not going mad on this 2ww... Xx

Naddie - shame you have now had to change your cycle to have meds.. Will you be on them long before ET? Xx

Afm - still feeling pretty low, trying to get back to normal, with being back at work & starting our weekly activities again. 
Thanks for your thoughts ladies xxxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Hi Carey, such a shame you are still feeling low, it will take time to get over this, is your clinic offering sum sort of councilling, if so I would go for it, I still have issues with when I lost my wee twin, and I wish I had went.  

Good luck for tomorrow Liese and Happy birthday tomorrow also, let us know how you get on.

Betsy have you tested yet< I would have tested about 10 times by now.

Afm prostap injection tomorrow, Carey I was told I would have this injection tomorrow, then a bleed next week, 2 weeks on the tablets then et, so round about the end of may start of june. xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie fingers crossed things get moving quickly, you've been on this cycle so long, they say that good things come to those who wait so fingers crossed x

Carey you've had a really tough roller coaster ride, I hope you're ok xxx

Liese I hope your clinic are helpful x

Afm yes I tested this morning, 9dp5dt, frer and it was BFN   it's sad as I had high hopes for this cycle after the last bfn but seems it's not to be.  I'll test again on OTD which is Friday, AF isn't here yet but I think this cycle's over for me.  I may try a natural cycle with one of my final three embies in a couple of months time.

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Afternoon ladies  

Betsy don't be writing your cycle off already, you still have a few days to go, chin up and stay positive.  


Liese, happy birthday, hope its good news today.  

 for you Carey.

Just heading into the clinic shortly for my prostap injection.xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

However Long It Takes......The End Result Is Always Worth The Effort


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Afternoon ladies

Betsy - Sorry to hear of your BFN, did you test again this morning... i have my fingers crossed that the test showed a nice line for you   thinking of you. big hugs   xxxx

Naddie - How was your injection? Not painful i hope.... Hope bleed arrives soon so you can get on with the next stange......... Fingers crossed xxx

Liese - How are you?

AFM - Im feeling abit more positive today but thats how it seems to be at the mo, one day up and another down... My clinic does offer councilling so i may give them a call to arrange it... got to be worth a try.
Its pouring down with rain here at the mo, hope we see some sunshine over the weekend.

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

 to you Carey, hopefully you get more of te positive days days and less and less down ones. 

 to you to Betsy. Fingers crossed you test again and start to see those positives. 

AFM, cycle got cancelled on Wednesday so bit of a tough day really. Consultant hasn't got a clue why my uterus is responding like this. I bled for a few hours then it was just brown discharge and now it's stopped but he can still see fluid on the scan so it's obviously not all come out yet. I'm starting progynova again on Monday and scanning on 21st so hopefully it looks better this time. Desperately trying not to think about what it will mean of the same happens. Meanwhile work is getting worse and I'm on the verge of tears practically all the time. Don't really know what to do from here. 

Lisa xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Liese that's so disappointing, I hope starting again will result in a successful cycle x

Carey counselling may be helpful, I've heard good things about fertility counseling x

Naddie how are you getting on? I hope your injection went well x

Afm it was OTD this morning, 12dp5dt.  The clearblue test from my clinic confirmed the frer results I had earlier this week, it's BFN.  After two failed cycles so far this year I think I'll take some time out now from tx, it seems to have become such a huge part of my life, emotionally and financially.  So I've booked today as holiday from work and I'm off shopping and swimming today, planning to get fit and healthy x 

Babydust x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Liese - sorry to hear your cycles been canceled... maybe your bodies way of saying it wasnt ready just yet.. fingers crossed with this next cycle starting on Monday xx

Betsy - Sending you big hugs   Kinda feel the same as you, you put all your energy and also money into something that should be so natural that it just takes it out of you. I really hope you enjoyed your chill out day and begin to feel yourself again soon xx

Naddie - Hope your ok? xx

Stupid me feel down the stairs this morning and twisted my ankle... so silly of me   Always one thing or another going on in my life....

Have a good weekend ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Sounds like you're doing the best thing for you at the minute Betsy and staying as positive as possible which is great. 
Thanks Carey, that's what I'm hoping too. You poor thing with your ankle! Hope it heals quick xx

AFM, bled a bit more this morning which I was glad of as I want to know it's all gone and ready to go again on Monday. I've made a big decision at work too that I'm not going to reapply for my responsibility post and take the pay cut. Money isn't everything and I need to give ivf the best chance. Only thing is I'm not sure if it would swap over in September. We'll see. 

Hope you're all well ladies and have nice weekends planned. Hubby is taking me out for my bday today/tonight and MIL and FIL having my lb. looking forward to it (even if the heavens have opened!) xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good evening ladies  

Our wee thread has had its fair share of disappointments of lately  

Betsy so sorry to hear your sad news, its so frustrating at times, I hope you are doing ok   

Liese that's a shame your cycle was cancelled, theres a lot going on in your life at the moment, cant you get your doc to sign you off work for a while or is that not an option? where do you go from here with your cycle? Hope you had a nice night with your hubbie.

Carey, how are you? hope you are having better days than bad  

Afm, just waiting on AF to appear, should be in the next few days but wont hold my breath, not feeling positive at all with this cycle, theres a nagging doubt telling me to abandon this for a few months, we'll see what the week brings.    xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hey hope you ladies are all doing the best you can  

I am thinking you are all having time out now, and quite rite too, I will post anyway.

AF came today and in for scan on Wednesday, so hopefully I will start my meds on Thursday.


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Naddie, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm having a scan again tomorrow too and had no bleeding this time but no patches yet so we'll se what tomorrow brings.   for date for ET x


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Sorry for going quiet, Naddie and Liese good luck for your scans tomorrow!  Looking forward to hearing your news x

Carey hope you're ok x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hiya, 

Good luck for scans tomorrow Naddie & liese, fingers crossed all good & the next stage begins xx

Betsy - hope ur ok? Xx

Afm - i started to view life a little different since our loss, trying to be the best mummy i can rather than getting dragged down by feeling so guilty for not being able to give him the sibling we so want him to have. Weve booked a 2wk holiday to Turkey for 2wks time so excited about that. 

Xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddy and liese hope your scans went well!

Carey glad you have a lovely holiday to look forward to, sounds fab 

Afm. It seems I couldn't stay away from tx for long, I've decided to try another fet in July.  I want to get fit and healthy beforehand as it'll be a natural fet.

Betsy X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies, hope you have all had a lovely holiday weekend. We are just home from a weekend at Legoland at Windsor. had a great time, though the journey was abit of a long one for us all.

Carey, a wee holiday will do you the world of good, well jel, have a great time  

Besty, well yeah you haven't stayed away for long, it can be abit of an addiction. How many embies do you have frozen?

Liese how did your scan go?

Afm, I have been taking the hrt tablets since Thursday, they gave me a terrible sore head for the first days, and I have had the palpatations to go with it, had them the last time round too. Another week to go till scan time again.

  for you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet, a lot has been going on. 
Sounds like a good plan Betsy, get healthy in body and mind first x
Sorry your getting side effects from the meds Naddie. 

AFM, fluid is still showing up on my scans. Started luteal support and patches again and was scanned again today which apparently is a first for the clinic they've never scanned someone the day before ET before. So went in again today and although it's thicker and the dark patch isn't as dark it still doesn't look right. But from the fact my endometrium didn't look great from my first ivf and I got pregnant, we're going ahead tomorrow. So waiting for phone call tomorrow morning from the embryologist about thawing and then go down in the afternoon. To be honest I'm not sure it's sunk in yet that tomorrow I could pupo. 
Also had a letter from gastro to say last tests showed active crohns which explains sons of the constant fatigue. So hopefully get that sorted soon. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoyed the bank holiday x


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Also does it drive anyone else mad when people say 'well at least you've got Jude' (obviously with the name of your child in there haha!) or 'well if it doesn't work you've still got one' 
It's driving me up the wall at the minute! I thank god every single day for little boy he is the centre of my world but it doesn't make this rollercoaster any easier and still doesn't make it ok that it is so damn hard to have a sibling if you decide you want to!!
Sorry for the rant :/ x


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Had the call first embryo thawed beautifully so going down at 1pm


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie hope your side effects have lessened, I found after a few days mine wore off as my body got used to the drugs.  Good news on your scan next week . I have three embies left.

Liese hope today went well!  Time to relax and distract yourself from pregnancy tests for at least a few days hehe.  I've decided not to tell my family about my next cycle as it generates too many random comments,  like 'why not use a surrogate? ' when I have no medical need for it...I think people mean well but don't know what to say.  Please keep us posted on your progress x

Betsy x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hey Liese, how did it all go today? I didn't realise you were so close to transfer, anyway that's you pupo  well done 

Yeah people that have never done ivf will never know what us ladies go through, and yes we are all grateful that we already have been successful, but we wouldn't be putting ourselves through all of this if the desire for another wasn't there. One of my closest friend had just done an icsi cycle and is now pregnant, sailed rite through it and its only now that she said that she wished she had more understanding of it all and more supportive when I originally started treatment 2 and half year ago. 

Hi Betsy, when are you planning on your next cycle, will you test for your surge yourself, now that your going for a natural? how many embies are you going to transfer? xxx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you ladies xx
We weren't planning on telling anyone either Betsy and then for one reason and another we've ended up telling more and more :/ 

Yep officially pupo. Had a stressful day yesterday with JJ, I needed to pick up my prescription and he refused to walk anywhere so ended up picking him up a few times which I really didn't want to do. But on the plus side my doc prescribed all my meds and I'm in a ppc so they've cost me nothing - amazing! 
JJ at nursery today and hubby and I having the day together then he's staying at MIL and FILs tomorrow night too so hopefully get a lie in on Sunday 

Random Q - the nurse told is no swimming but on the list they gave it says it's fine. It's JJs fist swimming lesson tomorrow so is like to p in with him even if I don't swim - anyone done that in the 2ww? xx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Thought id log on and see how you all are?

Betsy - Good luck with your FET in July, if i would have been lucky to have had any more frozen i think we would have done it this quickly too xx

Naddie - Good luck with your scan next week, hope your feeling ok now with the meds xx

Liese - Congrats on being PUPO, try and take it easy. As for swimming i was also told NO swimming in the 2ww and then also after until your at least 12 wks. I wouldnt risk it as your prone to infection they say.
I also find it bloody annoying when people say well you have 'O' and like you i thank my lucky stars everyday as he is our world and bring us so much happiness but i still cant let go the fact i cant 'just' have another child, it breaks my heart.

AFM - Had a couple of bad days, i think my first period since my MC is on its way... just in time for the start of my holiday on Monday!!!!   
Im finding mine and hubbys relationship is struggling, we dont seem to talk about any of this or infact anything at all. No hugs or kisses, unless i ask for one.... Why does life have to be so unfair x


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I just got my BFP from a medicated FET of one embryo and I'm on estrogen pills (progynova), progesterone pills (Duphaston), inserts (Crinone) and PIO shots. Would anyone care to share what medication they're on? I find it strange that I'm put on the same medication as my previous (successful) fresh cycle. Shouldn't the hormonal support for FET pregnancies be different from that of a fresh one? I am a little nervous as I've had 2 failed FETs (one chemical).


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies  

Carey nice to hear from you, your holiday is nearly here, and its just what you are needing. As regards to your relationship issue, I think this is taking its toll on you both, and I think treatment in itself does that. I have a good relationship with my husband, but just recently I am struggling with this treatment too, and I don't think he understands. I have attended all the clinic appointments on my own, he has never asked how I am feeling on the meds, so now I don't even tell him when I have been to the clinic. If he asks then I will tell him. I so happened to mention to him at the weekend that I was having the palpitations, to which he replied, I should stop reading into the side effects of the hrt tablets.   I could have punch his face right in    that would have made me fell better  

Liese, I have read that your best to keep out the water. Hope you have a nice relaxing time while the little one is away on his overnite.

Hi Caterpillar, I am on the same support medication that I had with my successful fresh cycle too (Crinone Gel), currently on 2 weeks of progynova and will continue to take these during my 2 ww. xx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi naddie, thank you for your reply! It is reassuring. Good luck with your FET!


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Carey - sorry to hear you and our hubs are having a hard time. Could you not have a bit of a time just the two of you? Even if it's just a few hours an reconnect? :hug:

Naddie - that must be hard to not feel like he's completely supportive :hug: 

Caterpillar - congratulations on the BFP! my meds are also the same. I'm on progynova, Evorel patches and cyclogest. I swapped to Crinone last time as cyclogest made me sore, but I don't think they offer it any more. If I get a BFP and I'm struggling I'm gonna ask for gestone injections.

AFM - 2ww has been fine so far, I'm just absolutely knackered all the time (dot know if this is my Crohn's disease though). I've had bits of cramps and increased urination so fingers crossed! Back to school on Monday so I'm going to try not to stress that first week back. I'm not going to test early as I don't fancy testing and them having to go to work. So waiting til Sat for me. Bring it on  
Hope you've all got nice plans for the weekend xx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Liese, thank you! These meds are evil aren't they? Crinone is runny and a little irritating. Do ask for injections for peace of mind. Going through IVF for a second child is a different challenge. My energy has been so low ever since I started down-reg 2 months ago. I feel so guilty for weaning early (at 7 months), for not giving my son as much attention as I usually do. I only dared to pick him up once or twice during the 2ww, as our clinic said no heavy lifting, and definitely no swimming either. Good luck with your FET!


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm discovering the no heavy lifting rule is not working with a 2 yo at home! Haha! 
Just found out SIL is pregnant and a bit shell shocked. It immediately transported me back to crying in the bathroom at my MIL and FILs when they told us thru pregnant the first time ( of course I'm over the moon for them but feel meh. Bloody hormones! Roll on the weekend to find out... xx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Liese said:


> I'm discovering the no heavy lifting rule is not working with a 2 yo at home! Haha!
> Just found out SIL is pregnant and a bit shell shocked. It immediately transported me back to crying in the bathroom at my MIL and FILs when they told us thru pregnant the first time ( of course I'm over the moon for them but feel meh. Bloody hormones! Roll on the weekend to find out... xx


I know how it feels... a while back my close friend told me they were pregnant with #3 which they did not want and were deciding whether to abort. Totally disgusted. So you have a few more days, are you going to POAS?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies  

Hows tricks with everyone, good I hope. Liese have you caved in and tested yet? Not long to go now. I am booked in for transfer on Monday.   the thaw goes well, feel like I have been waiting a life time for this transfer. xxx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi naddie, good luck with your transfer! How many embryos do you have now? I hope you are feeling ok with the crinone and progynova, any more palpitations? I know how you feel... my husband hasn't been very involved either. The first fresh cycle, he didn't even want to look when I did the self-injections, and this time he didn't ask how I was feeling with the meds. I got really angry and now he finally gets it and is making more effort.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening Ladies  

Took my first crinone this morning, I don't have any problems with these, as much as I dislike them. No more palpatations, but the headaches have been more this time. I just think there is a lot going on around us at the moment. We are getting our kitchen fitted at the moment and my hubbie is in the final stage of taking over a new business, so lots happening. I have 2 embies, which will hopefully thaw well. This is our last go. 

How have you been keeping Caterpillar, have you had your first scan yet? xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Hope you're all doing well!

Naddie good luck for tomorrow! xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Betsy, at long last its happening (if the thaw goes well)

Hows tricks with you, what you doing regarding treatment? xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evening ladies  

Carey I hope you are enjoy your holiday in the sun and getting sum time to re connect with your hubbie  

Liese, how are you, hope your doing ok huni  

AFM pupo, my 2 embies had dropped 2 cells during the thaw, (as per) but one had gained a cell before transfer, just a waiting game now, otd 25th. Seems a life time away xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats Naddie, great news that you're pupo  have you got your pee sticks ready?!

I'm due to start my natural fet in three weeks time x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Betsy  

Lol, funnily enuff, I haven't bought any yet, I told DH on the way home I wasn't going to test too early, he just laffed,lol. Perhaps I will try to hang off till next weekend. I think my clinic play it safe with otd, as that will be 16dp3dt. which seems abit long.

Wahoo, 3 weeks will be here in no time, I hope your feeling positive, its been a hectic year for us lot on this wee thread. You doing any other holidays this year? xxx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Naddie: Congrats on being PUPO! Wow, you have to wait till 16dp3dt? That does seem a bit long, but I suppose testing later will also give you a better idea of how the pregnancy's progressing. I hope you're not too stressed with your renovation and your hubby's new business. 

As for me, I just had my 5-week scan, found a sac with a yolk sac. No fetal pole yet as it's early days. I asked for another scan next week but they want me to hold off till the 7 week one, so here is another 2ww for me... not fun,  trying not to obsess about it.  

Hi Betsy, good that you're doing natural FET, it's much easier on your body than medicated.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi caterpillar, I no it seems ages away till otd, but I am going to try and hang off till next Friday and I will test then, I usually have a multi supply of tests in by now :-/ but I haven't purchased any yet!!!!!!!  my clinic only test on certain days so think that's why I have to wait so long. It's a never ending saga, you get over one hurdle to have another infront of you, the earliest scan I ever had was 6+ weeks, so yeah it will b another 2 ww for you. We are just about there with the kitchen, how are you feeling of lately? Xxxx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

HI naddie, how are you? Have you tested?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning  

No I've been good   lol, was in asda yesterday and it didn't cross my mind to buy tests. Am kinda scared to test this time as I know this is defo our last cycle. Its my DH birthday next Monday and I will know by then, but this time 2 year ago we had a chemical and I am scared of the outcome this time round. 

What date is your scan? How have you been keeping, good I hope. Whats on the agenda this weekend? xxxx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

naddie: Sending you lots and lots of luck!! I really hope this cycle works for you. Are you feeling any symptoms?

I am good, a bit of nausea every day, no bleeding so far (last preg I had bleeding at 8 weeks), but it's still early days. I still have one more week to go (groan), feels like eternity...


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Caterpillar - not long now, your symptoms sound good 

Naddie well done on holding out, I'd have caved by now...fingers crossed this is your time, what a journey we've all been on


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Im back from my hol, feeling abit more refreshed and ready to try and move on.. for now. Weather was lovely and my lb had so much fun as did me and hubby.

Naddie - Congrats on being PUPO not long till test day, hope ur feeling ok? xx

Betsy - Good luck with your upcoming cycle, do you start next week? xx

Liese - How are you? xx

Caterpillar - Hello, hope your next scan goes ok x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies  

Carey nice to hear from you and sounds like your wee holiday did you all the world of good.  

Betsy, you'll be on the count down for your next cycle, good luck  

Caterpillar, how are you keeping, has the sickie feeling passed yet?

Afm, tested on Tuesday and today and its a bfn, still holding out rite enuff but being realistic and think the journey is over. Got the wee chaps birthday party next Saturday and then we are off to Lanzarote for 2 weeks, that will give me time to recover and move on with our life. Feeling gutted today  

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie - fingers crossed for you, hope you're ok x 

Carey so glad that you had a lovely holiday x

Caterpillar and Liese hope you're ok x

Afm yes I'm due to start my natural fet in a week or so, I did the ovulation tests at home this month just to reassure that hopefully I'll ovulate and not spend more money on a cancelled cycle and thankfully I did ovulate this month..

Betsy x


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Naddie, big hugs for you x
Betsy : good luck for your fet!
Carey: hope you are feeling better now

I'm not doing too well as my little bean had stopped growing at around 6 weeks, currently waiting to do D&C. I am gutted but I need to keep my chin up for my son.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Aww Caterpillar, I am gutted for you, that's so cruel.   

I have had enuff of these cycles now, no more embies, but we still have frozen sperm, but we have decided against any more treatment, cant handle anymore heartache. While in at the hospital today, to confim the bfn, I held it together until I was leaving and then had a wee bubble    on the way out I took it upon myself to get details on getting a tummy tuck done, so that's next on the list for me.

Betsy, you'll be cycling soon and I will pop on now and again to see how your doing.

Carey, hope your doing good  

Am off to pour a large baileys and ice. Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no such sad news :-(

Naddie I'm so sorry, it's been such a journey for the past few months with our failed cycles :-( I hope that you're ok, though I know the pain and disappointment, I hope you will get a well deserved rest on holiday x

Caterpillar I'm so sorry to hear your news too, it's such a cruel experience x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Girls.... what has happened to our thread.... All this bad news.

Naddie - Sorry to hear of your bfn, i hope you have a fab holiday and it helps to put the smile back on your face as it did for me xxx

Catterpillar - Sorry to hear about your D&C, i hope it when as well as can be xx

Betsy - Good luck for next week xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Girls, hows tricks? Betsy where are you with your treatment? Carey hows tricks with you are you planning another cycle?

We are just back from holiday, we were at a villa, so felt like we had had a holiday, chilled and relaxed.

Hope you lovely ladies are all well xxx


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Just logged on so thought id say Hi  

Betsy - How is everything? Hope your cycle is going well xx

Naddie - Glad to hear you had a lovely holiday, seems like ages ago that we went.... how are you feeling about everything now? xx

Catterpillar - If your lurking, i hope you are OK & your holding together xx

AFM - We have a follow up appt end of Aug... TBH i feel as though it will just drag everything up again but i also feel i need to go as i know my BMI has got abit high so would like to get this checked. Also to find out cost to go ahead with a fresh cycle, although this wont be until next year. 
I still find it really raw to talk about & end up crying if i do. Crazy to think i would have been 20 wk preg next week...  I look at my LB & it breaks my heart to think this could be it, i love him so much & to not be able to give him a sibling is heart breaking. 
I have a few new babies looming as my sister is 32 wks preg at the mo, my best friend is 28 wks & another friend is 20 wks... at the moment i have no idea where i am going to find the strength to not be jealous or upset.... I hate feeling this way  

xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls

Naddie glad you had a lovely holiday, hope you're enjoying your summer with your lo.

Carey maybe you could write down your questions for your follow up?  I know I always forget mine...sorry you're feeling sad, I know I get sad too, especially as I have friends due to give birth soon at a similar time to my first lost frostie :-(  fresh cycles are great, there's plenty of time to sort your bmi too if you're doing it next year.  Mine is 31 so I know it's higher than it should be.  Hugs x

Afm I had et on a natural fet today.  Fingers crossed it's third time lucky.

Betsy x


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,

Betsy - How are you, I hope you have good news to share with us?   xx

I think you are right, writing down my question would be a good idea.... to mant to remember otherwise.

Naddie, Catterpillar how are you both? xxxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi girls,

Carey, sadly it was a bfn for me :-( I'm going to pay for some counselling ahead of my next cycle in a few months time, three failed attempts has been hard to deal with.

Hope all are well xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Ladies, so sorry to hear of your bfn Betsy, we really have had a raw deal over the months, I think counselling is a good idea. Carey hows trick with you? I am currently getting rid of all my baby things, It pains me so looking through all of my LB baby clothes, anyway after talks at the weekend, I think we are going to go for another cycle, A fresh one, though not made our mind up 100% 

 to you all xxx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Oogh Naddie how exciting!  Let us know your plans when you decide  I agree, we have definitely had a rubbish few months!


----------



## Carey (Dec 7, 2010)

Betsy so sorry to hear of your bfn  sending you big hugs  this year has not been a good one for us.... Counselling sounds like a good plan, i am going to take about this at my follow up appt at the end of the month xx

Naddie - Its hard isn't it.... We really need to sort all of our lb's baby bits out but at the same time i cant bring myself to do it. Happy to hear your thinking of a fresh cycle, any thoughts on when? xx

My follow up appt is in two weeks so counting down the days to hopefully start thing positively again and looking forward to trying again.

Have a good weekend my lovelies xxx


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

I had icsi in 2009 which was successful my boy is nearly 5!! We then had fet and had twins in 2011 they are nearly 3!!!!! Just wanted to share it does work! ! Xxx


----------

